# What are the pros and cons of these plows...?



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Western MVP
Fisher Xtreme V
Boss Power V
Meyer Super V

Would a power wing model be better than a v plow? On v plows, what trips, the edge or the whole thing?


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

all these new plows are bottom trip, the older v are bottom trip which is not the best for a v plow. the new fisher and boss get taller toward the sides which is better for a v plow. i think the meyer is the beefiest and it has a 1 3/4 high lift ram, and it has wing stops when the wings are toward the truck. also i believe all the plows have double acting cylinders accept the boss its not standard you have to buy the smart lock for them, if not when you back drag the wings will move. hope this helps. the new blizzards, western, and fisher expandable plows are pretty nice to. the new meyer straight blades have a new wing design that are able to scoop or any other position, if you want to go that way you dont have to worry about more problems from moving parts and stuck valves.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

I forgot about the Sno-Way 28V.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Read through all the different blade forums and your question has been asked and answered many many times.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

the snow way is about the same as the others, i like there plow that throws snow forward and to the sides, there plows seem heavy. my brother wants to get the fisher x blade straight or a v, they are stainless steel and are braced in all the rite areas.. i think the snoways are to complicated with more stuff to break, same with the boss. but then again all me and my brother plowed with is meyer and western. i would go with the plow that is most popular in your area and a plow that you can get parts for in your area.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

JaimeG;758373 said:


> Western MVP
> Fisher Xtreme V
> Boss Power V
> Meyer Super V
> ...


What are you plowing? Commercial, Residential? Roads?


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Commercial parking lots.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

i would get the meyer or fisher, just my opinion.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

What kind of trip do those have?


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

both are bottom trip which is really what a v plow needs so both sides can trip independently


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

But what if you hit something big and the bottom trip isn't enough?


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

honestly if you are new to the business i would get a straight blade with wings, on the new meyer plows they have wings that are full height and can be adjusted in any position, scoop etc. straight blades have less things to go wrong and are the beefiest .


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not exactly new to the business, I'm just looking to buy a new truck and don't know what plow to get for it.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

the bottom trip, trips just enough to clear an obstacle , go to the meyer or fisher site it shows a good demonstration of how they trip. when they trip the edge goes past vertical and just glides over.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

the trip edge is held on with many 1 or 1 1/16 pins so it is not going anywhere , when a trip edge trips it holds its load cause the top part of the plow does not trip . but newer full trips have a stop so they eill only trip so much. what kind of truck 3/4, 1 ton, dually, long bed etc


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I would say the fisher XVee, this will be my next plow. Trip edge is a plus and easy of on/off. 
Keep in mind where/who your local parts dealers are and who is open at 2 am when you break something and need a part or a whole plow to barrow until yours is fixed.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

I think I'll look into a Fisher Xtreme V in Stainless Steel. I am getting a 05-07 Ford F-350, 4x4, Dually, Short Bed, Crew Cab


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

good choice its one of the strongest and has a good pump, and the sides of the wings get higher as they go out so it holds its loads even better. but i would also check out the new meyer super v


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

I think the stainless looks better than bright yellow.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

if you want to go by looks, but the stainless with probably last longer.good luck, my brother likes fisher/western as they are the same company. i like meyer myself, but if has to be a fisher , definitely get the x blade


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

X Blade or Xtreme V?


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

they make a mild steel extreme v which is yellow, and a x blade extreme v which is stainless steel, sorry should have cleared that up


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

your not far from me, i live in burbank, near chicago 79th and harlem ave, did you plow yesterday.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

ignore this post


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

JaimeG;758859 said:


> I think I'll look into a Fisher Xtreme V in Stainless Steel. I am getting a 05-07 Ford F-350, 4x4, Dually, Short Bed, Crew Cab


Dually, Short Bed? Do you have any pics/links to that?


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

meyere60;758887 said:


> your not far from me, i live in burbank, near chicago 79th and harlem ave, did you plow yesterday.


Yeah, I did plow yesterday. I plow a local movie theater and a bank, they are across the street from where I live. (well my dad plowed, I'm kind of posting on his behalf)


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

jomama45;758899 said:


> Dually, Short Bed? Do you have any pics/links to that?


Here's one that I really like.
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...onal&paId=298508812&recnum=10&leadExists=true


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah i wish i had that truck


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

I was originally thinking about getting a Mega Cab Dually, but a lot of people say they have a lot of problems with all the weight on the front end.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

JaimeG;758903 said:


> Here's one that I really like.
> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...onal&paId=298508812&recnum=10&leadExists=true


Is that really a shortbed? I don't think I've ever seen one before, & I'm having a hard time telling from the picture.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, its a shortbed, click on the picture to make it bigger.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, I guess I learn something new everyday! Considering that truck prolly listed new above $50,000, I'd say it would be a good deal. Not that I would buy from these clowns again, but check out lenzauto.com in WI to compare. They have more used diesel trucks than I have ever seen. There prices always seem a little higher, but with 400-500 trucks, they would prolly negotiate in this economy.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

jomama45;758920 said:


> Wow, I guess I learn something new everyday! Considering that truck prolly listed new above $50,000, I'd say it would be a good deal. Not that I would buy from these clowns again, but check out lenzauto.com in WI to compare. They have more used diesel trucks than I have ever seen. There prices always seem a little higher, but with 400-500 trucks, they would prolly negotiate in this economy.


What do you mean "these clowns"?


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

the mega cab long bed sucks for snowplowing, when back dragging you have to back drag twice as far in order to be able to back up and push the snow forward, but would be good for hauling shovelers to the site.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Do you own a mega cab longbed?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

If you are going to get a v plow either get the SS Fisher 9.5 or the western MVP 9.5 for that truck. With the duallys you will need to extra width, but you could go with the 8.5 in both but might as well pay a little extra and you will be happier in the long run. Do not get a meyer v or a meyer straight. I run them and they have the most problems of all plows and I take great care of mine. My buddy just bought a 2006 ford f350 diesel crew cab short bed lariat. It is pretty sweet. I am getting a 2006 ford f350 v8 and I am going to put an 9'6" western mvp on the front of it. Bottom trip and poly blade. i like the poly since no rust and weighs less then the steel western mvp. Good luck and hope to see some pics soon.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

no i dont but my x boss had a mega cab and he wont by another for plowing.well i dont know why you have trouble with meyers, but they all will have probs, so. i worked for c/a landscaping for 10 years, when i left i bought one of his trucks 1994 . it has a meyer c7.5 with e60 pumps. not including his other meyer vs, we both never had problems till now the gear pump is bad, but most likely my falt, the motor kept falling off, and the coupler so i put atf in it. the plow and pump is from 1994 also. my x boss and my brother have westerns, ultra mount pro plows, and uni mount pro and standard plows and they have more freeze ups, and trips to the plow shop than me and i got old faithful. but i bet those meyers make you money. i dont know why everypne whines. they all will have probs.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

i thought the polys weighted more, i know the meyers do.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

JaimeG;758922 said:


> What do you mean "these clowns"?


They aren't the most professional, IMO. I run a small business, I just thought wasn't real impressed. Also, I think most of there trucks are auction cars, & they try to tell some story about it being local. I carfaxed my truck, & found out is was from Canada!tymusic
I also test drove another truck that the brakes glazed over on. We checked the safety sheet in the window & found the thing was dated 13 months earlier. A good friend of mine was with, who is a trusted mechanic, and he had a few choice words with him about liabilty. He also told him "don't think your going to fix these brakes with sandpaper!"

Again, these are only my opinions.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Burkartsplow;758992 said:


> If you are going to get a v plow either get the SS Fisher 9.5 or the western MVP 9.5 for that truck. With the duallys you will need to extra width, but you could go with the 8.5 in both but might as well pay a little extra and you will be happier in the long run. Do not get a meyer v or a meyer straight. I run them and they have the most problems of all plows and I take great care of mine. My buddy just bought a 2006 ford f350 diesel crew cab short bed lariat. It is pretty sweet. I am getting a 2006 ford f350 v8 and I am going to put an 9'6" western mvp on the front of it. Bottom trip and poly blade. i like the poly since no rust and weighs less then the steel western mvp. Good luck and hope to see some pics soon.


I was planning on a 9'6" Xtreme V in Stainless so it covered the dual rear wheels. I will post some pics if (when) I buy it.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

meyere60;759027 said:


> no i dont but my x boss had a mega cab and he wont by another for plowing.well i dont know why you have trouble with meyers, but they all will have probs, so. i worked for c/a landscaping for 10 years, when i left i bought one of his trucks 1994 . it has a meyer c7.5 with e60 pumps. not including his other meyer vs, we both never had problems till now the gear pump is bad, but most likely my falt, the motor kept falling off, and the coupler so i put atf in it. the plow and pump is from 1994 also. my x boss and my brother have westerns, ultra mount pro plows, and uni mount pro and standard plows and they have more freeze ups, and trips to the plow shop than me and i got old faithful. but i bet those meyers make you money. i dont know why everypne whines. they all will have probs.


Those meyers do make me money, I am not going to complain,but i have to do more preventive maintenance on meyers then any other plow i have ran over the last 13 years of being in this profession. I have ran fisher and western and I can tell that those plows are faster, stronger and better built then any meyer out there. less maintenance and less downtime. I bet you ask any meyer man if he has a back up for his plow and pump and alot of them do. I mean I will keep them on trucks, but i will always have a back up ready to step in. Ive had a western for four years it did not have one problem. Not one and we did not even change the fluid once. The dealer was like if it aint broke dont fix it. I know for a fact that western makes a better product then meyer. Not opinion but a fact :redbounce.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

thats your opion, my x boss is by meyer for now on, his ultra mounts were brand new and kept frezzing. so every time it snowed he would put the plows in the garage with a tarp and tprpedo heater so, while i was out plowing he calls me for help because of his westerns down.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

my oil was not changed in my meyer but maybe 5 times since 94, thats why my gear pump went out possibly, but i never had probs till now. my brothers western pump would not lift, he turned the pressure relief on yhe pump and it fixed it. when they stsrt getting old they all will have probs, but my x bosses were new frezzing up.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Western and fisher are the samething! I would go with western though..I like the mount better.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.meyerproducts.com/images/super-v-banner.jpg here is the new meyer super v go take a look.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.meyerproducts.com/images/image-super-tough-4.jpg http://www.meyerproducts.com/images/graphics/pressureZone.jpg CHECK THESE PICS OUT OF THE MEYER SUPER V


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.meyerproducts.com/images/image-super-tough-1.gif


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.meyerproducts.com/images/image-super-tough-3.jpg


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.meyerproducts.com/images/image-super-fast.jpg


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.meyerproducts.com/images/image-super-tough-2.jpg


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

There the same company, with the same pumps, but there definitely not the same plow, the western has a power bar that goes across the plow that holds the springs. The fisher is higher on the outer edges.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

you know you can post more than one link in a post right? Stop trying yo up your post count, it doesnt mean anything anyway. 

You seem to have good luck with your meyers but there is no reason you need to plague the thread with all meyer stuff or whatever brand you support. 

I have NEVER had a freezing problem with my boss, in fact I have never had a problem with my Boss. I have had good luck with it as well as every single person I know that has one (about 25 people directly).

Also, when my plow trips being a moldboard trip, does not lose the snow in front of it. I never understood that argument, if it trips, it pushes the snow foward and down. With your tripedge (bottom trip as you call it) when you hit a bump, the plow rebounds up in the air which is displayed in the fisher videos and you end up losing a fair amount of snow. There are arguments for and against all makes and models, go with what you like and what support is close by. Around here, there are no fisher dealers. With my boss there is a dealer every few miles it seems so when I break a return spring I can stop by any one of the dealers to get the part I need instead of having to drive all the way to my dealer.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

meyere60;759067 said:


> my oil was not changed in my meyer but maybe 5 times since 94, thats why my gear pump went out possibly, but i never had probs till now. my brothers western pump would not lift, he turned the pressure relief on yhe pump and it fixed it. when they stsrt getting old they all will have probs, but my x bosses were new frezzing up.


alright, meyer is better.


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Been running Boss plows for 11 years, never had a breakdown. Had one plow sitting for two years outside, hooked it up and it ran with a fight. Preventive maintenance, whats that?


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

sorry tried to post them all together and only 2 of the pictures would come up, it jumbeled it all together, im not saying meyer is the best, just that all plows have there problems, mostly the older stuff, ive had good luck with meyer and will stick with it till other wise. meyer has a 3 year warranty for parts and labor, which is nice. it also has a 1 3/4 lift ram. the rest have 1 1/2 lift rams. the diagnostic controller is nice also. it also has 1 1/16 pins. the rest are 1 inch. and its only 4800.00 for a 9.5 super v.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

my plow sits out side every year, for the past 14 years, maybe had the fluid changed a handful of times, and never had probs till now with a weak gear pump after the motor and angle coupler kept falling off, causing the pump to run dry and running atf fluid. sorry about the seperite posts ill learn.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

i forgot about the boss power vxt v plow the blade gets real high on the sides of the blade, i think it is 36 inches on the outer sides of the blade. the thing is hudge. but i would still get the meyer or fisher v plows, less things to go wrong.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

What is the purpose of the sides being taller than the center of the plow?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

JaimeG;763117 said:


> What is the purpose of the sides being taller than the center of the plow?


You can throw the snow farther when you windrow. :redbounce


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

meyere60;758872 said:


> if you want to go by looks, but the stainless with probably last longer.good luck, my brother likes fisher/western as they are the same company. i like meyer myself, but if has to be a fisher , definitely get the x blade





Burkartsplow;759059 said:


> Those meyers do make me money, I am not going to complain,but i have to do more preventive maintenance on meyers then any other plow i have ran over the last 13 years of being in this profession. I have ran fisher and western and I can tell that those plows are faster, stronger and better built then any meyer out there. less maintenance and less downtime. I bet you ask any meyer man if he has a back up for his plow and pump and alot of them do. I mean I will keep them on trucks, but i will always have a back up ready to step in. Ive had a western for four years it did not have one problem. Not one and we did not even change the fluid once. The dealer was like if it aint broke dont fix it. I know for a fact that western makes a better product then meyer. Not opinion but a fact :redbounce.





Burkartsplow;759242 said:


> alright, meyer is better.





LHK2;759288 said:


> Been running Boss plows for 11 years, never had a breakdown. Had one plow sitting for two years outside, hooked it up and it ran with a fight. Preventive maintenance, whats that?


  Maybe its the fact that u could watch paint dry faster then meyer snow plows move? or it could be that there very outdated? Or it could be that after a couple years the polly plows lose there shape? Always kinda laughd when i saw that at least the steel ones hold there shape alittle bit longer. well until they rust out. The only advantage to meyer is u can get most of ur spare parts easily probably cause they break the most. Get a boss or a snoway You want a good straight blade get a western. or again a snoway.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

my meyer e60 is not slow, its 14 years old and it still has its shape, its a c blade.. most of people that dont like meyer had a e47, and a tm or st blade, not the c blade, the bigger sides on the v plow carries a lot more snow, and the snow does not go over the top as much.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

meyere60;763178 said:


> my meyer e60 is not slow, its 14 years old and it still has its shape, its a c blade.. most of people that dont like meyer had a e47, and a tm or st blade, not the c blade, the bigger sides on the v plow carries a lot more snow, and the snow does not go over the top as much.


You either live under a rock or just havent playd with other plows which is fine. Jump behind the wheel of a truck with a boss V or a snoway and the plow could put on a whole broadway musical befor the meyer even got going. And i have an Used an E57 and E58 E60 and ya i have cryd after running an E47 still have it thou. In plow tech years 14 is a long time. I could probably dig up about 30 pics of commerical polys that have zero curve to them just off this site.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

ya your talking about a v plow, and a meyer poly. i have the c steel blade, my x boss bought it in 94 new after buying the 94 f250, i have now owned the plow and truck since 2002.. have you ever tried the new meyer lot pro or super v. i dont think so. every one keeps bringing up the old stuff.. the meyer super v is super fast to. since when do you need it that fast anyways. my brother and x boss have western uni mounts, conventional mounts, and ultra mount pro plus. my e6o is just as fast , and i make just as much money. all that speed does is tare your hydraulics apart faster. since when do we need a speed show, is this a contest or are we snowplowers. my plow is faster than yours, so it must be better. haha your plow sucks, cause it is slower. when your boss is frozen up and your stuck with the plow down, im going to drive by laughing as i go to the next place to plow. your plow might be a tad faster but at least when my pump freezes i can hike the chain and go have it serviced . dont know why every one knocks meyer, just cause other plows are a little faster, and how other v plows are stupid fast. wip te do. just wait till you get close to a car and accidently hit the button, and your stupid fast plow hits it.


----------



## meyere60 (Feb 5, 2009)

almost everyone that wines about meyer, still has them in there fleet. sounds like you need to get rid of your money making meyer stuff and move on. if meyer sucks, why do you have a e47 e57, e58, e60,etc, why didnt you stop at the first meyer you had.which did suck, the e47, but instead you kept buying meyer. kind of funny.


----------

